# Metroamp JTM45 kit - anyone build one?



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

well? I am looking for a new amp build in 2010 (while I wait for Trinity's latest offering).

The Metroamp JTM45 clone looks nice. All inclusive kit for about a grand US.

ANyone have anything to comment?

AJC


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't built one of their kits (yet - I'm tempted by the same kit in fact), but my 2204 build was sourced primarily from them. No problems with the deal, and their transformers (by Heyboer) are big honkin suckers & I've had no issues. You've probably seen the pics of the build on the Trinity forum so you know what I'm talking about.

They supply top-quality components so I can't imagine you'll have any complaints.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This would be an interesting project to do. I assume it comes simple enough for a non-amp-electronics type person with a good soldering gun to put together? If anyone has done one, let us know.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This would be an interesting project to do. I assume it comes simple enough for a non-amp-electronics type person with a good soldering gun to put together? If anyone has done one, let us know.


I have built a number ofg the TRinity AMps kits - an 18 watter, two 5E3 Deluxes, one of the original 15's and two TC-15's and a Triwatt. I can follow along directions pretty well :smile:

I love these point to point/hand wired tube amps... its addicting! And man they sound great!

I think I will get a Metroamps JTM45 kit to build after the holidays or maybe sooner... I will post a build thread here.

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This would be an interesting project to do. I assume it comes simple enough for a non-amp-electronics type person with a good soldering gun to put together? If anyone has done one, let us know.


Sounds like a good start to a new thread.....easy kit amps for begginers!


----------



## JDW3 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've built one! I made a hybrid of JTM45 PT, tube rectifier and filtering, with signal coming from a JMP50 board. I really like it. Probably took 24 hrs to build, total work time. Just take your time. The instructions are really good.


----------

